# where to shop - Vera, Antas



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello All

After much planning and searching, i think we are going to be joining you all in the sun 

We have rented a house in around Antas, Almeria Province...
We are currently in the UK but plan to drive over (with all the possessions we need) for around 4th June (2018). Paperwork is being finalised, bills changed into my name, and the agent is doing what she can to open a bank account.

The house is furnished, but we need to provide kitchen utensils, plates, etc and bedding (mostly).
My question: as we dont know where to shop in Spain, to get the best prices, we are planning on buying most the stuff in the UK and driving it to Spain (i.e sauce pans, plates, duvets, etc) as Tesco sell most this stuff at good prices... are there places that have similar prices around Antas?

Any advice is much appreciated, as we are stressing over forgetting things and not knowing where to get them from in Spain. Although finding these places will be part the fun 

Jon & Marianne


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

There is an industrial estate on the edge of Antas that has a few furniture shops and ‘ferriteria lopez’ which sells household items, white goods etc... If you google search you will find their website, which is limited but will give you an idea of prices and location,

Alternatively there is IKEA at Murcia but that is around 90 minutes drive from Antas


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

There are loads of these type places around in most towns. I know of at least two multi-markets, often run by Chinese people in Garrucha alone that sells all manner of household items at pretty good prices. 

I would advise taking the barest minimum of what you might need to start, couple of mugs, plates, knives, forks spoons, can opener, one set of bedlinen each and pillows and get the rest in Spain and have fun exploring, browsing, shopping and getting to know the place!

PS There's quite a large street market in Garrucha every Friday morning you might want to take a look around.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

We have always brought sheets /pillow /cases duvet/ and covers from UK. Decent quality is far too expensive in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

And in most Spanish shops, the pillow cases in sheet/duvet sets are for the traditional Spanish bolster type pillows, not the more usual UK size.


----------

